# new streetfighter,anyone else hype????



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i cant remember the last time i played a streetfighter game ( maybe even back to the days of snes) but im really looking forward to this one.glorious 3d and loads of characters  hopefully it wont have aged like vinegar,but more like whisky :argie:


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

I've had it on pre-order for months now!!!!!

Glad to see there going back to the original format other than that alpha ****!!!!!!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

alpha did suck,no doubt about that lol.i always hate pre ordering as im nervous about getting it on day of release lol.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Me! Me! Me! I loooove SF!! SF2 Turbo on the SNES... what a game!!


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

had it ordered on PS3 for ages! They are even doing megadrive style 6 button pads for it to go proper old school


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.streetfighter.com/flash/#/sf4/videos


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

xyber said:


> had it ordered on PS3 for ages! They are even doing megadrive style 6 button pads for it to go proper old school


i know its blasphemy,but i actually prefer playing it on a pad as opposed to a huge joystick cabinet.even when i first started playing it in the arcade i wasnt happy about the stick.thank christ for the snes


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

bring it on!!!!


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

It should be good going online with it......Just hope i can remember all the moves!!!!


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

And i thought that fifa was addictive.......roll on streetfighter.....


PERFECT..........FIGHT:thumb:


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

Haduken!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

sanchez said:


> It should be good going online with it......Just hope i can remember all the moves!!!!


i will let you into a secret.BUTTON MASH :lol: i was absolutely destroyed buy a friend who hates beat em ups via his button mashing.i wasnt fantastic,but i could hold my own.he never even played treetfighter and just mashed the button and i couldnt get near him lol.

people talk about gran turismo making a quantum leap in genre changing (and i agree for gt1) but streetfighter changed things for ever.


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

Mine came today


save your money, absolute crap, doesnt play well, graphics are shoddy and when the cpu player thinks its gonna lose it just fires off loads of special moves at you way faster than you could possibly block or dodge and performing a simple special move is hit and miss as it doesnt seem to register


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

xyber said:


> Mine came today
> 
> save your money, absolute crap, doesnt play well, graphics are shoddy and when the cpu player thinks its gonna lose it just fires off loads of special moves at you way faster than you could possibly block or dodge and performing a simple special move is hit and miss as it doesnt seem to register


:doublesho you are bloody joking aren't you ?

<----------- runs off to see if he can get any other forum info on it lol.


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

Put it this way, im sat on here and not playing it and the 30 mins I was on it earlier was enough


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh dear 

I'll give you £20 for it


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Mine came this morning not played it yet...Still stuck offshore!!!!!


----------



## bill vts (Dec 20, 2006)

There seems to be alot of mixed reviews about it some people loving the game and some that just hate it all together just have to wait and see how it plays then :doublesho


----------



## CopperBottom (Nov 17, 2007)

Such a shame, i was hoping for the latest version to be a return to the old classic with up to date graphics engine etc...

guess i was horribly wrong


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

I think its a proper case of nostalgia(sp) back then it was brilliant, but things have come along way and button bashers just dont cut it anymore.

Ive given up trying to do moves, just hit everything and you do better


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's £27.47 in Asda if anyone is after it - they normally do great weekend launch prices, so I'd get a move on if you want it 

Just about to fire it up... I hope it's good!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Loving it so far, but I have a sore thumb 

How do I unlock Akuma??

Also, there is a 1.01 version on PS3 already - it made me install it mid-game!!


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Akuma: Complete Arcade mode with all unlockable characters except Gouken *
Cammy: Complete Arcade mode with C. Viper 
Dan: Complete Arcade mode with Sakura 
Fei Long: Complete Arcade mode with Abel 
Gen: Complete Arcade mode with Chun-Li 
Gouken: Complete Arcade mode with Akuma 
Rose: Complete Arcade mode with M. Bison 
Sakura: Complete Arcade mode with Ryu 
Seth: Complete Arcade mode with all 16 normal characters

Haven't got him yet so cant confirm it though


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Just received mine today.....absolutely brill bloody addictive though.

Like Marmite.....you either love it or hate it I suppose

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Traded resistance 2 in for this yesterday as i had fond memories of playing street fighter in my youth and to say this has aged badly would be an understatement. Seems to be far too hard now with special moves that are too tricky to master and result in sore thumbs after 20 minutes of playing. Turned it off after an hour of playing feeling frustrated, bored and completely disappointed which i havent done with any ps3 game before. Sad really as im sure i loved the old coin op one to bits but this just doesnt cut it. Taking this back asap.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It does nail the old thumbs on the PS3 D-Pad

It was tough, but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## chargedvr6 (Apr 7, 2007)

i never got the point of street fighter or mortal combat the only way to play it is put the pad on the table and bash as many buttons as possible i much prefered tekken


----------

